# anybody know where to get RED NIGERIAN KRIBENSIS???



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

looking for a pair. do you guys/gals know where can i find one?


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

That last time a saw a pair was at Finatics.. but that was probably two years ago. When i was looking Harold at Menagerie did mention he might be able to order in pairs of various Kribs. I didn't end up perusing it, but it couldn't hurt to send him an email.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

anyone?????


----------

